# Les Adieux recording on Naxos



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

Is there a good recording of Beethoven's "Les Adieux" on Naxos. I really don't know who plays Beethoven very well and there are like 20 recordings for me to choose from. Any suggestions?


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

On Naxos? Hardly.

Can we expand this to Naxos Historical? If so, then yes. I would take Schnabel for the interpretation alone. (If I recall, the sound quality of all the Naxos Historical transfers are quite good.) If you are looking for Michelangeli / Pollini-like perfection, I suggest you look elsewhere. Not Schnabel. Not Naxos.

Why Naxos by the way?


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

Only cause I have access to Naxos immediately.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

Seeking recommendations on just one of the Beethoven sonatas on one record label seems like a very restrictive request. In any event, if you specifically only want advice on_ Les Adieux_ you will find it bundled with at least two other sonatas on one CD.

Most people talk about the merits of the various 32 sonata sets. The web is choc-a-block with recommendations for these. You may find some here if you look but if not other forums (I'm sure you know the names) are brimming over with advice on this topic. It's one that seems to bubble up every couple of weeks on one or other. Be careful about any advice you may see on fortepiano versions. With regard to Beethoven piano sonatas they sound like honky-tonk to me.

Failing that, I would suggest you look on Amazon and choose a set that looks affordable to you. The reviews there are just as good f not better than most of the bumph you read on music forums. If you stick to a decent name you can't go wrong. Most people can't tell the difference, anyway, between any of the big names: Brendel, Barenboim, Gilels, Pollini, Schiff, Goode, Lewis, Kempff, Askkenazy.

I happen to like Goode with _Les Adieux_, but not for many others. I don't like Arrau (too slow). Schnabel recordings are not good quality technically (sound is too compressed). For a set, I would go with Barenboim.


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

Well - I mean Naxos online...there are quite a few recordings available. I'm not sure who's got the best one though. Right now, I'm just looking for Les Adieux. Certain performers are just better at some pieces than others (regardless if it is the same composer). 

I was just listening to a piano piece last night and for some reason Les Adieux came in my head, so I wanted to listen to a decent interpretation of the piece. And since I'm at a university, I have access to thousands of CDs at the point of my mouse with Naxos. Music library was closed...so it was my best option


----------

